# كورس مكافحة الحريق د حاتم صادق المحاضرة الثالثة



## mmhhmm (2 أبريل 2017)

https://youtu.be/i1NEJAHOQzs


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (4 يوليو 2022)

مرفق مع الرسالة ملفات مفيدة 
في تصميم انظمة الحريق 
ادعو الله أن تنفع من يقرأها 
و من ينشرها 
و أرجو الإفادة للجميع 
و أسألكم الدعاء لأبي و امي بالرحمة و المغفرة


----------

